# 5Son - Juice Reviews



## Silver (6/1/23)

I am creating this thread to be a home for juice reviews from *5Son*.

The man behind it is *@ivc_mixer*. He has been a long-standing member and supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA.
He has a lot of experience mixing juices. You will often see him on the forum helping others and he is a great guy.

He has a wide range of juices in various categories and price points.
His juice list can be viewed in his subforum. Here is the link:


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/official-juice-list.74345/



If you have vaped any of these juices, please be so kind as to record your experiences here in this thread. Don’t worry if it’s not a professional review, but just give your honest opinion on how you found a particular juice. Also mention the juice name and the type of gear you vaped it on. It helps the reader to get a feel for things. (Vaping on 80W in an airy RDA is going to be a very different experience to a tight MTL pod.)

I hope that others will benefit and so too @ivc_mixer , he may get some good feedback he can put to use.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/23)

A few weeks back, I decided to get a few of the 5Son juices that i thought I might like.

These are 10ml samples and not expensive. Great way to test out flavours before you buy in bigger quantities.

Dealing with @ivc_mixer was a pleasant experience. Smooth and efficient.
He gave me some extra advice which led me to picking three additional juices that I think I may like.

I picked several from the tobacco and dessert side of the menu




and a few from the fruity and lighter side:



Looking forward to giving them a whirl

Time permitting, I aim to share some of my experiences with these juices in this thread. I have no idea what to expect but am hoping for the best. It’s also been quite a while since I’ve planned to vape several new juices. But a change is often a good thing and either surprises or gives perspective on what one knows well.

Just a word on my reviews, for about 2-3yrs I have become an exclusive MTL vaper. So I will be testing them in a suitable MTL setup.

First up is one from the tobacco line up called Kustard Ciller. I picked it first because the name intrigued me.

Give me some time to get acquainted and let’s see how it goes…

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Angelskeeper (Sunday at 14:24)

You cant go wrong with juices from @ivc_mixer!!

I dont MTL, I'm a DL vaper, one thing I can tell you about the juices from @ivc_mixer is wether you vaping it at 3-5Watts ( you know who you are) or vaping at 40Watts or 200Watts you will always get the flavour!!

I can also tell you that @ivc_mixer doesnt just add any flavour to his list... his juices all thought through, tested, tested and retested, and only once he gets the nod from the testers, only then he decides if he feels its gonna make his list.

Ive been buying juices from @ivc_mixer for the past few years and I have not once been dissapointed by his juice.
I'm not a dessert person, but Ive tried a few of @ivc_mixer dessert flavours, and they are good!! Hell, me who doesnt do desserts, went through 100ml bottles of the dessert juices I got from him - thats saying something!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reddy_D (Sunday at 15:53)

Been dealing with @ivc_mixer for a while now and what a pleasure it has been.

He's so friendly and helpful, not forgetting the fact that his juices are great tasting.

I prefer fruity flavors but have bought a few desserts from him to try out. All I can say is that his flavors are on point. 

Will need to order some of his new flavors to try though 

Keep up the great work bro


Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (Sunday at 18:27)

Thanks @Angelskeeper and @Reddy_D for the feedback.
That’s high praise

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Sunday at 19:07)

Shoooooweeeeeeeeee .... @ivc_mixer 's eliquids ... I can't speak for the fruits, however the bakery and deserts are in a league of their own ... My primary mode of vaping is RDL / Loose MTL with his 12, and sometimes 18mg freebase juices, and he manages to deliver the flavour stated on the label, along with the mouthfeel every time. He's also open to customisation, and has on occasion added some tobacco to his blends, to placate my old stinkie associations, without actually smelling outwardly like a stinkie ...
Would I recommend his juices .... hmmm ... probably not if you have metal driptips and or false gnashers, as you're gonna be chewing them tips big time 

O ... and @Angelskeeper ... they're such amazing juices, that they deliver the goods at 5W ... right through to your 65536 TerraWatts

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (Today at 16:33)

Time to share my experiences on the first juice. I have vaped it for about a week or so on the Arbiter Solo in MTL mode. Got through about 2/3 of the sampler so a few tankfuls.

*5SON - Kustard Ciller (6mg)

Bottom line - this is a well blended warmish and mellow vape with what I find to be a custard and biscuity vibe. Not much tobacco. It's lightly flavoured and very pleasant so it makes you want to come back for more. I enjoyed vaping this.*



The juice has an orange colour and a sweetish desserty smell.

On the vape I can taste the *custard*. It also has a lovely *biscuity vibe* to it and a *creaminess*. There's sweetness in the background. It's a very pleasant dessert vape. Lightly flavoured, not in your face. I can't taste much tobacco - probably because my tobaccoes are a lot stronger. There might well be some tobacco in the background - but its feint. It's a wonderful blend that's not overdone, so makes me want to come back for more.

It's on the sweeter side of the spectrum but not overly sweet. Just right. Its a moist warmish vape. Natural with no artificial tastes.

It has quite a thick texture, which I find works well. It has a fullness to it that's pleasurable. Yet I find it to be a mellow vape. Relaxing. So it certainly has all day vape potential.

Low throat hit for me in MTL mode. But at 6mg, I would expect that (for me). Others may find this aspect a bit different.

Vapour production is very good, more than I'm used to for my MTL juices, so I suspect it has higher VG content.

*I found the aftertaste to be mild yet pleasant.* It leaves a nice custard swirl in the mouth - and maybe slight touches of mild tobacco. I also get that a bit when I exhale through the nose.

It vaped very well in my Arbiter Solo MTL - no problem at all.

There are no negatives. For me personally, perhaps I was expecting a bit more tobacco. I typically like my tobaccoes stronger. But that's just me.

This juice reminds me a bit of JOOSE-E-LIQZ Nutty Crunch Cookie. There's something biscuity in it which is similar.
*This is a mellow custard vape that's very well blended. I think those who like the profile and do more airy direct lung, will enjoy this a lot.*
For me it can serve well as an additive to my other tobacco juices - to add a bit of sweetness and a custardy biscuity dimension.

Equipment used:
- Arbiter Solo MTL - 0.7ohm fused clapton coil - Cotton Bacon V2 wick - vaping at around 20 Watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

